

Ask HN: Please review my RoR web app - yawza

This website if for auto fans to post the latest images news relating to cars, bikes, etc.
http://carindustrie.com
Please review the good, bad, and the ugly.  Thanks
======
thehodge
To be honest it just looks like a wordpress blog with content from
<http://www.freshnessmag.com/> (e.g.
[http://www.freshnessmag.com/2010/11/22/steinway-sons-x-
bmw-7...](http://www.freshnessmag.com/2010/11/22/steinway-sons-x-bmw-7-series-
composition/))

I don't get the USP..

